# Johnny Walker



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I have been a fan of Scotch for a while, but I recently started trying the various Johnny Walker's. Which is your favorite that you purchase most often?

Woogie


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Of course the Blue is great, but I usually find myself drinking the Green, as it is pretty good and easier on the wallet than the Gold/Blue.

Woogie


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the Blue, but its out of my budget for regular drinking. Never tried the green or gold. Normally drink the black.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Can't even smell Scotch after a bad experience at age 17. u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Can't even smell Scotch after a bad experience at age 17. u


Damn Tom! Ruined for Scotch @ 17. It must have involved a girl :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> Damn Tom! Ruined for Scotch @ 17. It must have involved a girl :ss


Sadly, I was snowed in on New Year's Eve with a bunch of buddies (Big Storm of '79 in Chicago), and it was all I could steal from the parent's liquor cabinet...Cutty Sark!! u u


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*IMHO, JWB is about as good as it gets in a blended scotch. Even within the JW Line, it out shines all of the other higher priced offerings, except for the Blue. Now the Blue is dam good, but in no way is it worth the price tag that it goes for. Hell, I can buy 6 or 7 bottles of the Black for what one bottle of Blue cost! That's Nuts!!!*


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

I drink the Black, when I drink scotch. I have not tried the blue, green or gold. Mainly I drink Bourbon (Gentleman Jack), or a good local micro brew beer (varies depending upon the mood).


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the green a lot. The rest I'm not too fond of.


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

Ive had all of them and like them all 
in the revers order that they are listed
but i would never spend that kind of money
on JW blue there are a lot of single malts i 
think are better


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

cant do the red it turned me off of scotch for a long time. then i got to try some black and i saw the light. i have tried tons of scotch cus of working at bars and i like and for the $$ black is a good deal. at 20$ for a bottel you cant beat it. i dont drink scotch with the gars i like the rum


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Green. I have had the Blue it was good but expensive. At a bar was $25 a glass neat.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Can't even smell Scotch after a bad experience at age 17. u


One of my buddies had a similiar experience. If I am drinking Scotch, he sits as far away from me as possible. He also says the smell will make him hurl.

Woogie


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought a bottle of the green in the fancy package to give to my SPS kid for Christmas but gave him a bottle of The Dalmore instead. I still have the green up in the cabinet. I was at Costco today and noticed that they still have a few bottles of the blue & green hanging around from the holidays. 
Mostly I like my Rums & Tequilas.
That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Bought a bottle of Johnny Walker after watching "Letters From Iwo Jima" because I knew a lot of WW2 Japanese officers liked the stuff. Not knowing anything about it, I bought a bottle of red.

Completely underwhelmed. I'd rather buy another bottle of Ron Z 23 :al


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Johnny Walker is dead to me. u


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Single Malt > Vatted Malt > Blended (Johnny Walker).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Woogie said:


> One of my buddies had a similiar experience. If I am drinking Scotch, he sits as far away from me as possible. He also says the smell will make him hurl.
> 
> Woogie


So many of my cigar friends are into Premium scotch, sometimes I feel like I am missing out on something...but I just can't do it. :r


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

the gold is my favorite by far, expecially neat, but chilled


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

For the money, I think JW Black is by far the best out there. I do like Blue, but it's hellishly expensive considering I'll drink the entire bottle in two weeks.

Lately, I've been sliding along with Dalmore Cigar Malt (gifted by a friend). It's got a very light flavor that's covered with a distinct caramel flavor. I'd prefer to go back to my JWB though.


Cutty Sark is revolting...only being better than Heritage (for those of you who aren't familiar with Albertson's house brand of booze, I'd rather buy 190 grain alcohol and chug that) and 100 Piper's.


All in all, some disgusting things get passed off as "scotch."


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i know this is a scotch no no but what got me back on it was light scotch with a splash of gigerale in it


----------



## CSmith (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm not sure that I could pick one for the poll, I go back and forth between black and green all the time. Really, it just depends on my mood or what I've had beforehand or going to have with it. Either way, these are the two blends I always keep on hand.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

This is from JW:

Red - For Mixed Drinks
Black - Daily Drinker, Neat
Gold - Store Frozen, Neat
Green - Something Special
Blue - Most Special Occasion

Interesting how they say to store and serve Gold frozen. It's quite good that way and becomes quite sweet tasting.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> So many of my cigar friends are into Premium scotch, sometimes I feel like I am missing out on something...but I just can't do it. :r


Don't worry, if I recall correctly, you like to drink White/Black Russians. Therefore, despite not enjoying scotch while smoking stogies, you are ok in my book.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Sadly, I was snowed in on New Year's Eve with a bunch of buddies (Big Storm of '79 in Chicago), and it was all I could steal from the parent's liquor cabinet...Cutty Sark!! u u


Bro, I LOVE scotch, and I can't even touch Cutty Sark. Same with J&B.

Try again, and start with something real mellow like Dewar's cut with water. You may find you really enjoy it with cigars, and that you gradually decrease the amount of water added. Then you can start trying different brands.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

I love Black, but drink Red for budgetary reasons. I buy the 1.75 jug for $33. 

Never had an opportunity to sample anything above Black. Someday.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

I usually stick to Black myself...but I'm also a youngin so i can't really afford the other stuff all that often.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Can't even smell Scotch after a bad experience at age 17. u


I had a similar experience with Southern Comfort when I was 16. I still can't bear to smell it to this day.

Scotch on the other hand... good stuff. Everyday JW Black will work for me, but I like the blue stuff.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i like scotch, I prefer single malts, but I'll drink Johnny walker black on occasion. I also have a bottle of Green, Gold and Blue in my apt right now...As for Johnny Walker Red, I can't drink it, I think it tastes horrible. Besides, you can get White Horse for cheaper and that's a much better tasting blended malt than JW Red, imo.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Woogie said:


> Don't worry, if I recall correctly, you like to drink White/Black Russians. Therefore, despite not enjoying scotch while smoking stogies, you are ok in my book.


We'll have to grab a stogie and a Black Russian if you ever come to Chicago.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> We'll have to grab a stogie and a Black Russian if you ever come to Chicago.


You got it. When I make it to the Windy City, you will be the first stop on my list.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Woogie said:


> You got it. When I make it to the Windy City, you will be the first stop on my list.


Very nice! I like! :tu


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

As my dad said to me two nights ago, "If someone offered me Johnny Walker Red or water, I'd take water."


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

These days I'll drink most of em' but have not purchased a bottle of Walker anything for years.


----------



## jafount (Jan 16, 2008)

I love the Blue but it's too spendy, especially for a blend. I finished a bottle of Gold I had at home, but again I think the blend creates a little bit too much "sweetness" for me. I tend to lean toward the smokier rich singles and have been busting my wallet trying them on my cigar nights at a local bar.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Of the JW's I've tried, Red, Black and Blue, the black rates best taste for value. The blue is outrageously priced for what it is. 

I found my true love in Balvenie's 21 Yr. old Portwood aged. *SIGH*


----------

